# Put On your HT cant touch this



## kryptonitewhite (May 9, 2008)

Put On your HT cant touch this - YouTube


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Ooohhh moving woofers! I ain't never seen no moving woofers before!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

dumbest post of the day


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)




----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

FartinInTheTub said:


>


Remember, this is the same guy who thought this:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/76558-twin-towers-build-log-5.html
was a good idea


----------

